# Swimming in winter?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Goldens have pretty amazing coat that was developed to keep the dogs warm while retrieving ducks from the icy cold north Atlantic. I always let my dogs decide. But I do have my vehicle nearby should I see any signs of shivering. I let my dogs swim in the ocean in January in Maine and they have come out and rolled in the snow before. They do seen to know when it is just too bitter cold to go for a swim.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Daisy dunked herself in a pond last weekend when it was about 5 degrees out... she didn't seem to mind-- or want to come out!! I don't know if they know when the weather is too cold... or if she was just being silly. But she definitely didn't seem worse for wear.


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

Howdy! :wave:

This morning when I was talking to my wife about this, I told her that you would be my choice to ask! I told her that you were right there in Maine, so you should be up on what's happening. Thanks for the advice...I will do that.

You are really nice to be adapting Caue too. Oakley must be getting excited about it!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

We go hunting almost every weekend from November through January, then hiking and shed antler hunting from January-March. I've noticed that when Lucy gets wet in temps under 25 or so, the water freezes on her coat when she gets out, and the ice just falls off. It doesn't seem like it reaches her undercoat or effects her at alll. 
The only time I have noticed her acting cold is when she gets wet and the temp. is like 32 or slightly above. The water seems to soak in and sit on her longer then, and she will start acting miserable, drooping her head, and walking slow and close to me.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My Lexi loves to swim in the winter and spring....she no longer enjoys being outside when the air temps are in the single digits (and certainly wont swim), but above 32F...it takes effort and a leash to keep her out of the water!

I would be observant of the wind just as much as the air temperature on any given day...wind blowing on a wet dog can cause thier temp to drop fast...

A dog that is frequently bathed with soap may not have the natural oils on the skin or shafts of hairs to adequately keep the water away from the skin...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LibertyME said:


> I would be observant of the wind just as much as the air temperature on any given day...wind blowing on a wet dog can cause thier temp to drop fast...
> 
> A dog that is frequently bathed with soap may not have the natural oils on the skin or shafts of hairs to adequately keep the water away from the skin...


Good points Mary. I don't bathe Oakly more than couple of times a year.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

As a Floridian I dont really know the answer to this but Bama loves to play in the sprinkler when it is around 35. We have it on a timer and forgot to turn it off and Bama had a ball in it. He acted like it was 80 outside.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Good points Mary. I don't bathe Oakly more than couple of times a year.


Ah-ha!! That is why the water just rolls off of Sunny! I can't remember the last time shampoo was involved in her watery escapades!

I agree with Rob that these dogs are built for these temps, with their luxurious undercoats. So when you sweep those dust bunnies from all over the house, just keep saying, "Well, thank goodness my dog can swim in the winter!"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I had asked my vet and he said as long as the actual temp was 0 and above , let them go have a good time. But not to let them stay in all day.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

From here on out, I will never again worry if my dog is cold here in CA! 50 degree water and 60 degrees in the house at night sounds like a jacuzzi and a sauna compared to partially frozen streams and 0 degree air temps!


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

good stuff from everyone! I am glad to hear that we can do some swimming this weekend! Heck...it is supposed to be a sweltering 30 degrees, so we have no worries! 


:thinking:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well it is 8 below zero right now, so all the water is frozen. I do notice that they avoid it a little more when it gets below 20 or so. 32 would look tropical right now


----------

